# exhaust



## Pauliejr (Jun 25, 2006)

hey i am going to but a gto and most likely want the 2005. only because the 2004 4 only has 350hp and a single exaust. just wondering does everysingle 2005 stock have the two exaust on on left and on eon right, or is it just an option. and do all 2005 has 400hp???


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I just bought a 2004 w/ "only" 350 HP...w/ about $500-$800 in mods you can have 400 HP easily in the '04 (CAI or K&N air charger and peformance chip) BTW the '04 is actually a true "dual exhaust" w/ 2 distinct pipes coming off the headers not connected w/ an H pipe. The sound is deep...All 2005+ cars have 400 HP stock.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all 05/06 have spit duals. an o4 can be made into spit duals for little $$$


----------

